# Car care products.....best I've used.



## Dub (Oct 18, 2018)

Celebrating a birthday today........................my 3rd Gen Tacoma's 1st birthday.


She's been perfect in every way and I have ZERO regrets on buying her.



Full story be told......my sexy wife is celebrating the same with her RAV4.   


Since she had to work today.....I vacuumed and washed her car first.....but gave more attention to my Taco.


Killed the last of my Chemical Guys V07 soap in the process.




















Let her dry a bit and then got busy with the tires & interior.


















































































































I'm all about Chemical Guys products.


A year into it and our rides look good as new.....or close enough to it that I'm thinking of going black when adding another car to our driveway...something more sporty.


It's my understanding that some of Chemical Guys stuff is now available at Walmart.   I'm going to transition over to their  soaps and waxes available there.


I suppose I'll continue to mail order their VRP for my interiors........and buy the Black Magic tire treatment (not Chemical Guys) at Walmart.


One stop shopping.


Anyway...wanted to show that it's not too difficult to have have a 4x4 that you have fun with.....and still keep it clean, too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice looking truck and RAV,,,,


----------



## Duff (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice! Hard days work! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 18, 2018)

Looks great!! 

I have washed all my vehicles with wax diluted in warm water for about 15 yrs now. I typically use cheap liquid turle wax in hot water...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice looking vehicles. I was at a car show and was impressed by a 90's Mustang cleaned and waxed with Jax Wax products. They have a spray carnauba wax as well. Of course it may have had 20 coats on it. It was the original paint.
I've seen it on Amazon and it's through dealers like Chemical Guys.

I did a Google search and Chemical Guys was shown to be sold at Walmart and Advance Auto Parts. I might have to check it out.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 19, 2018)

Got it looking good Dub.  But I'm gonna let you in on a secret.

https://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Wax-T-3KT-Black-Box/dp/B001UMZ07A

That Tacoma will be blacker than the day you bought it.  You'll be driving a light-absorbing black hole.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 20, 2018)

Dub said:


> Celebrating a birthday today........................my 3rd Gen Tacoma's 1st birthday.
> 
> 
> She's been perfect in every way and I have ZERO regrets on buying her.
> ...



Man I love a clean vehicle ! I try my best to keep my truck in the same condition as yours. That's the case most of the time with the exception of deer season. It's driving me nuts right now with the condition its in but there's no use in detailing it when I'll be back in the woods every 3 or 4 days. I also don't want to have the scent of the leather conditioner on my cloths.


----------



## Dub (Oct 20, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Got it looking good Dub.  But I'm gonna let you in on a secret.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Wax-T-3KT-Black-Box/dp/B001UMZ07A
> 
> That Tacoma will be blacker than the day you bought it.  You'll be driving a light-absorbing black hole.





Wow....that is a serious kit, right there.    Black Trucks Matter.


I may give that a shot.   Thanks.





mark-7mag said:


> Man I love a clean vehicle ! I try my best to keep my truck in the same condition as yours. That's the case most of the time with the exception of deer season. It's driving me nuts right now with the condition its in but there's no use in detailing it when I'll be back in the woods every 3 or 4 days. I also don't want to have the scent of the leather conditioner on my cloths.



I'll tell you...buying the $20 foam cannon attachment for my pressure washer really does speed up the wash time.

I hear ya on deer season, though.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice truck. Will try that on my older 4 runner.  My wife has the exact same RAV4. The 5* side impact safety rating is for real.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 24, 2018)

Looks good. Go to O’Reilly Auto Parts and get Superior Cover-All Dressing. You’ll never buy that black Magic again


----------



## trad bow (Oct 25, 2018)

Great looking truck. Love my 17 Tacoma off-road. Quicksand color. 
Jeff


----------



## mlane9 (Oct 25, 2018)

That's a nice looking truck my friend. I would invest in some shade to protect that paint: https://www.doityourself.com/stry/10-most-common-causes-of-car-paint-damage

Shade Canopy Ideas:
https://srpshade.com/automotive


----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2018)

trad bow said:


> Great looking truck. Love my 17 Tacoma off-road. Quicksand color.
> Jeff




Thanks.    The Quicksand color was in my top two colors and very hard for me to not buy it.

You have a sweet truck.


----------

